# Can you guess what this is?



## cameronwaynesmith (Jun 28, 2017)

I heard about these little buggers recently, and have been searching for them ever since. Haven't taken the perfect photo yet, but I think this is decent enough to get the gist of the creature.










Any idea what it is? Bonus points for hilarious, incorrect answers.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Severed Sea Horse head found in the bed of movie mogul Sam Goldfish from the film _The Cod Father_.


----------



## paladinx333 (Apr 25, 2018)

It looks like a frog they dredged up at Chernobyl.


----------

